# Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2, "A London Symphony"



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Christopher Seaman / Rochester Philharmonic Orchestra
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2, "A London Symphony"

Release Date March 1, 2012
Duration55:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateMarch, 2011
Recording Location
Kodak Hall, Eastman Theatre, Rochester, New York

3.5R


----------

